# Suche ein neues Notebook für die Uni und zum testen



## Lichtbringer1 (27. August 2019)

*Suche ein neues Notebook für die Uni und zum testen*

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich bis jetzt immer darum herumgekommen bin mir einen Laptop/ein Notebook zu kaufen ist es nun an der Zeit gleich ein paar Dinge gleichzeitig zu erledigen.

1) Wie hoch ist das Budget?
- 900-1200€ (-100 wären  besser) Falls es etwas gutes gebrauchtes für weit weniger Geld gibt, wäre das auch eine Option.

2) Wie groß soll das Display sein?
- 15 Zoll-15,6 Zoll. Wenn es nicht anders geht sind im Notfall auch 14 Zoll in Ordnung (dann aber nur fast randlos)

3) Gibt es irgendwelche Firmen/Teile die du magst/nicht magst?
- Intel
- Lenovo T 470 Serie und darunter
- Ryzen 3 
(- Ryzen 5 2500U)
- Cisco
+ Realtek
+ Samsung

4) Sind gebrauchte Laptops in Ordnung?
- Ja

4.1) Wie alt dürfen die Laptops maximal sein?
- 4 Jahre

5) Was sind die primären Aufgaben die du mit dem Notebook erledigst?
- Berichte schreiben
- Notizen erstellen
- Backups von Sticks hin und her kopieren
- Musik hören
- Youtube Videos schauen (am besten auch in 4k60)
- Netzwerkgeschwindigkeiten/Wlan Tests
- Cisco Netzwerkkurs/Paket Tracer
- VMs mit Virtual Box

6) Wirst du das Notebook an verschiedene Orte mitnehmen, es auf deinem Schreibtisch liegen lassen oder beides?
- In der Uni dürfte das Notebook an einer Stelle stehen und vielleicht ab und zu hin und her getragen werden. In der Berufsschule trägt man das Notebook eher ständig mit sich rum.
- Zu Hause transportiere ich das Notebook durchs Haus. Da sollte nichts schlimmes passieren.


7) Spiele Ja oder Nein?
- Eher weniger. Wenn dann eher sowas wie swtor oder The Room


8) Wie lange soll die Batterie halten
- As long as possible...Mindestens 5 Stunden.

9) Musst du das Notebook vorher im Laden sehen oder reicht es dir Bilder davon zu sehen?
- Ich würde das Notebook auch einfach online kaufen. Im passenden Laden, wenn es denn so einen gäbe, wäre ein Kauf auch eine Option


10) Betriebssystem
- Windows 7 und Linux (Debian 9, 10, Mint, Ubuntu 18-19) im Wechsel auf verschiedenen Platten


Bildschirm:


11) Welche Auflösung sollte der Bildschirm haben?
- Mindestens 1080p, am besten mehr.


12) Spiegelnd, Reflektierend, Matt o.ä
- Gering Spiegelnd bis Matt

12.1) Displayhelligkeit?
- Ab 350cd/m2


13) Optik entscheidend?
- Das Notebook sollte robust aussehen, also nicht so als würde es gleich auseinanderfallen.


14) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigst du?
- 256GB sollten reichen. Wenn die zu wenig werden, nehme  ich eine Platte aus meinem Rechner.
Leider habe ich das Problem nicht von dem Gedanken einer 860 Pro SSD von Samsung fürs Betriebssystems wegzukommen. Diese würde ich dann nachrüsten.


15) Wann kaufst du das Notebook?
Am besten diese Woche noch.


16) Wie lange möchtest du das Notebook benutzen?
- Mindestens 2 Jahre. Besser 4.


17) Wie lange kannst du dir es leisten, auf den Laptop zu verzichten, wenn er ausfällt?
- Auf den Uni Laptop? 3 Stunden bis gar nicht.
Auf den anderen? Ein paar Tage


18) Wärst du bereit, für die Garantie vor Ort einen erheblichen Zuschlag zu zahlen, oder wäre es für dich akzeptabel, den Laptop mit vielleicht einer Woche oder mehr Ausfall zur Reparatur an den Verkäufer schicken zu müssen?
- Eher nicht. Vor Ort Service oder Austausch ist mir nicht so wichtig.

20) Was brauchst du noch? Kabel, USB Sticks usw.
- Cat 6 Lankabel mit 1-3 Metern
- 64GB USB 3.0 USB Stick (Samsung?)
- Ein ordentliches HDMI Kabel (2-3 Meter)
- USB 3.0 Erweiterung 

Vielen Dank fürs Lesen der Wall of Questions. Diese sind meine Interpretationen der Fragen aus dem ### What Should I Buy FORM (Must Read Before Posting!) ### | NotebookReview Thread. Ich hoffe, dass ihr damit etwas anfangen könnt/bzw. mir weiterhelfen könnt.

Eigene Ideen zum neuen Budget: 
Acer Nitro 5 '('AN515-52-75SN')
Acer Nitro 5 AN515-52 - alle 7 Versionen im Vergleich
Dell Latitude E6440 2. Wahl i7, 8 GB, 256 GB, 14" Full HD, HD Graphics 4600, Win 10 Pro bei notebooksbilliger.de
Lenovo ThinkPad T450s i7, 12 GB, 256 GB SSD, 14" Full HD, HD Graphics 5500, Win 10 Pro bei notebooksbilliger.de
https://www.alternate.de/Acer/Nitro-5-(AN515-52-7840)/1571391?
https://www.alternate.de/Dell/G5-15-5590-5880/1568574?
https://www.cyberport.de/?DEEP=GWGC-249
https://www.alternate.de/Acer/Nitro-5-(AN515-54-53Z2)-Notebook/html/product/1522865
https://www.alternate.de/HP/Pavilion-Gaming-15-dk0201ng-Notebook/html/product/1556356?
https://www.alternate.de/HP/Pavilion-Gaming-15-cx0205ng-Notebook/html/product/1462563?



Wie wäre es denn mit Sammelthreads, in denen jeder seine Laptops/Notebooks/TVs/Monitore/CPUs usw. vorstellt und einen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht dazu schreibt? Am besten wäre eine Übersicht. Das würde Beratungsthreads deutlich vereinfach und die Suche erleichtern.



(Für das vorige Budget. Falls es jemanden interessiert lasse ich die alten Beiträge mal stehen)
Eigene Gedanken:
Asus TUF Gaming FX505DY-BQ052 / 15,6" FHD / Ryzen 5 3550H / 8GB RAM / 512GB SSD / Radeon RX 560X / ohne Windows bei notebooksbilliger.de
HP 15-db1625ng Jet Black ab €'*'475,06 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
ThinkPad E495 |IPS Business-Notebook - AMD Ryzen™ 7 | Lenovo Deutschland


----------



## Kotor (27. August 2019)

*AW: Suche 2 neue Laptops/Notebooks fÃ¼r die Uni und fÃ¼r das Heimnetzwerk*

Hi,

suche eigentlich das Gleiche seit ein paar Wochen.
Brauche nur ein Notebook und kein Zubehör. 

Ich stoße immer wieder auf das HP Jet Black mit Ryzen 5 3500U 

... und bin kurz davor es zu kaufen. 

Mache viel Netzwerk Konfigurationen (in fremden Server Räumen) und den Rest den du auch so brauchst außer Uni.

kotor


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (28. August 2019)

*AW: Suche 2 neue Laptops/Notebooks fÃ¼r die Uni und fÃ¼r das Heimnetzwerk*

Das hat leider nur 2×USB 3.1. Da müsste man noch einen USB Hub zu kaufen. Auch las ich im Forum mehrmals dass HP sehr stark die Verarbeitungsqualität reduziert hat, was ich an einem mir bekanntem HP r5 2500u Laptop auch schon beobachten konnte. Allerdings kann man das gleiche von Lenovo sagen. Deren Intel Notebooks sind teilweise auch eher mittelmäßig was die Performance und Stabilität betrifft. (T480, T470, T430 usw.)

Dells Rugged Serie mit einen Aufpreis von über 1000€ für die gute Verarbeitung und Stabilität...Nein danke.


----------



## Leob12 (28. August 2019)

*AW: Suche 2 neue Laptops/Notebooks fÃ¼r die Uni und fÃ¼r das Heimnetzwerk*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Das hat leider nur 2×USB 3.1. Da müsste man noch einen USB Hub zu kaufen. Auch las ich im Forum mehrmals dass HP sehr stark die Verarbeitungsqualität reduziert hat, was ich an einem mir bekanntem HP r5 2500u Laptop auch schon beobachten konnte. Allerdings kann man das gleiche von Lenovo sagen. Deren Intel Notebooks sind teilweise auch sehr unterirdisch was die Performance und Stabilität betrifft. (T480, T470, T430 usw.)
> 
> Dells Rugged Serie mit einen Aufpreis von über 1000€ für die gute Verarbeitung und Stabilität...Nein danke.



Ein T480/470 ist unterirdisch was Performance und Stabiliät anbelangt? Das wäre mir neu. 
Es sind keine Panzer mehr, aber die Verarbeitung ist trotzdem sehr gut. 
Bevor du mit recht starken Wörtern wie unterirdisch herumwirfst, solltest du dich besser informieren. 
Dass es Probleme mit der Kühlung gibt, wenn man einen i7 + externe GPU in ein möglichst kompaktes Notebook einbauen möchte, ist doch logisch. Die i5-Varianten rennen alle konstant. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (28. August 2019)

*AW: Suche 2 neue Laptops/Notebooks fÃ¼r die Uni und fÃ¼r das Heimnetzwerk*

Unterirdisch ist wohl übertrieben aber von dem altbackenen Design für 1000€+ und der doch mittelmäßigen Performance halte ich nicht so viel. Zumindest was die Installation von Windows und die Installation von verschiedenen Programmen angeht. Aber da hat jeder seine eigene Meinung drüber. Als ich ein paar von denen zum Installieren da hatte war ich eher weniger begeistert. Denke mal, dass die noch aus einer der ersten Serien waren. Mittlerweile können diese auch besser geworden sein. Wer weiß. Ist anderthalb Jahre her und da waren auch keine guten GPUs verbaut.

Zurück zum Thema: Welche Notebooks würdet ihr sonst noch vorschlagen?

tldr (altes Budget):
Zwei Notebooks bis maximal 800€ +- je nach dem.
1080p Display mit 15 bis 15,6 Zoll
Mindestens 200cd Helligkeit
Mindestens 3 USB 3.0 Anschlüsse
Gute Verarbeitung
Rest steht oben im Fragebogen


----------



## claster17 (28. August 2019)

*AW: Suche 2 neue Laptops/Notebooks für die Uni und für das Heimnetzwerk*

Hab einen Lenovo E495 für 530€ bestellt:
Lenovo Campus ThinkPad E495 - 14" - Ryzen 5 3500U - 8GB RAM
(evtl. Adblocker ausschalten, sonst fehlt die Nachweisabfrage zwecks Campus-Programm)

Nach nun zwei Wochen hat deren Lieferant endlich wieder welche bekommen. Sollte innerhalb der nächsten paar Tage bei mir eintreffen.



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Da ich schon öfters gelesen habe, dass 14 Zoll viel zu klein seien, tendiere ich zu 15 Zoll



Kommt auf den Anwender an. 13-14" finde ich ideal, weil mein derzeitiges Spectre X360 13" die Maße eines A4-Blatts hat.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (28. August 2019)

*AW: Suche 2 neue Laptops/Notebooks für die Uni und für das Heimnetzwerk*



claster17 schrieb:


> Hab einen Lenovo E495 für 530€ bestellt:
> Lenovo Campus ThinkPad E495 - 14" - Ryzen 5 3500U - 8GB RAM
> (evtl. Adblocker ausschalten, sonst fehlt die Nachweisabfrage zwecks Campus-Programm)
> 
> ...



Das Notebook sieht interessant aus. Derzeit habe ich ein 6 Jahre altes ThinkPad T430 als 14 Zoll Version mit 768p Display ausgeliehen. Da ist mir das Display einen Ticken zu klein.

Was ist mit den Ideen aus dem Eingangspost? Taugen diese nichts?

Als Headset tendiere ich im Moment zum Aurvana Live!2, welches es leider nicht so günstig bei Amazon gibt. Beim Hersteller selber ist der Preis besser.


----------



## claster17 (29. August 2019)

*AW: Suche 2 neue Laptops/Notebooks für die Uni und für das Heimnetzwerk*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Was ist mit den Ideen aus dem Eingangspost? Taugen diese nichts?



Zum Asus:


> 15.6" (16:9) LED-backlit FHD (1920x1080) 60Hz Anti-Glare *IPS-level* Panel with *45% NTSC*


Diese eine Zeile sollte einen bereits stutzig machen. Ich lese da TN und hundsmiserablen Farbraum raus. Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere, bedeuten 45% NTSC nämlich höchstens 60% sRGB.
Generell bin ich bei der Marke "TUF Gaming" sehr vorsichtig, weil Asus hierunter bevorzugt Müll vermarktet.

Zum HP:
Preis scheint auf den ersten Blick in Ordnung, bis mein Blick auf die äußerst spärlichen Spezifikationsangaben fiel, was schon sehr verdächtig ist. Beim Bildschirm steht auch nur "matt" als Eigenschaft. Das schreit ebenfalls nach TN und Schrott.
Irgendwo müssen die noch gespart haben, um unter 500€ zu kommen.

So wäre zumindest meine Einschätzung zu den beiden.

Zum Lenovo:
Die transparenteren Spezifikationen wirken zumindest auf mich selbstbewusster. Genaueres sag ich dann, wenn ihn vor mir hab.
In erster Linie hab ich nach Laptops mit USB-C-Ladegerät gesucht.
Der größere Bruder vom E495 (14") ist übrigens der E595 (15,6").


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (29. August 2019)

*AW: Suche 2 neue Laptops/Notebooks für die Uni und für das Heimnetzwerk*

Hm das e595 bekommt man grade bei Lenovo bzw auf deren Seite für 600€ mit 16GB Ram. Ist nur die Frage wie gut das Display ist.

Hm dann müsste ich wohl mal bei gebrauchten Notebooks schauen.

Das e595 gibts bei geizhals leider nur für einen gewissen Aufpreis: Lenovo ThinkPad E495, Ryzen 5 3500U, 16GB RAM, 512GB SSD ab €'*'699,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland. Hm nachdem ich alle Threads bis März durchforstet habe und gleichzeitig im Hwluxx Forum und bei cb geschaut habe bin ich immer noch nicht viel weiter gekommen.

Datenblätter sind auch nicht sonderlich aussagekräftig...Lenovo Ideapad S340-15API Platinum Gray, Ryzen 5 3500U, 8GB RAM, 512GB SSD (81NC005BGE) ab €'*'567,08 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

HP 15-cw12 Notebook (39,6 cm/15,6 Zoll, AMD Ryzen 7, 512 GB SSD) online kaufen | OTTO

Ich suche einfach mal ein bisschen und lege die Ergebnisse hier ab. Ist zwar alles nicht das richtige aber so ganz daneben sind die Ergebnisse auch nicht.

In einem Hwluxx Thread wurde das HP ProBook 455 G6, Ryzen 5 2500U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD ab €'*'499,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland als das notebook mit dem besten P/L Verhältnis beschrieben. Leider ist dort nur ein r5 2500u verbaut, welcher dazu neigen soll aufgrund von schlechter Kühlung runterzutakten bzw. manche Hersteller drosseln den angeblich.

Eine Liste aus dem Preisbereich mit r5 3500u ohne die einzelnen Modelle zu googlen:
Acer Aspire 3 (A315-41-R236) 15,6" Full HD Display, AMD Ryzen 5 3500U, 8GB DDR4, 256GB SSD, Linux bei notebooksbilliger.de
https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/hp+pavilion+15+cw1104ng
https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/lenovo+v155+15api+81v50008ge
https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/hp+15+db1105ng
https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/hp+pavilion+15+cw1106ng
https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/acer+aspire+3+a315+41+r4y2
https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/acer+aspire+3+a315+41g+r9rp
https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/nts+asus+f512dk+ej201t+156+fhd+r5+3500u+8+512+r540x+w10
https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/lenovo+s340+15api+81nc009yge
https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/hp+pavilion+15+cw1003ng
https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/lenovo+s340+15api+81nc005bge
https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/acer+aspire+3+a315+41+r0d8
https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/hp+pavilion+15+cw1105ng
https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/lenovo+ideapad+l340+15api+81lw000uge
https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/hp+15+db1101ng

Und das sind nur die bei notebooksbilliger....So viele Konfigs kann es gar nicht geben. Da müssten schon einige runtergetaktete Versionen bei sein.


Kennt noch jemand gute gebrauchte Laptops?





Ich habe mittlerweile auch gemerkt, dass das nichts wird, also erhöhe ich das Budget auf 800-1100€.


----------



## claster17 (29. August 2019)

*AW: Suche ein neues Notebook + ein Headset/einen KopfhÃ¶hrer fÃ¼r die Uni, zum Testen und fÃ¼r die Technische Schule*

So, der E495 ist da.

Die Farben sind nicht wirklich berauschend:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Merkt man mit bloßem Auge nur bei eigentlich 100% Rot- oder Blautönen, welche etwas blass aussehen. Alle anderen Farbabstufungen wirken bis auf den etwas kühlen Weißpunkt normal.


Blickwinkel sind dank IPS in Ordnung, aber vor allem hat mich der Kontrast überrascht:


Spoiler





```
18:17:30,740 Setting up the instrument
18:17:30,740 Product Name:      i1Display3
18:17:30,740 Serial Number:     I1-16.B-02.263102.12
18:17:30,740 Firmware Version:  v2.28
18:17:30,740 Firmware Date:     29Jan14
18:17:30,740 Measured display update delay of 48 msec, using delay of 164 msec & 0 msec     ↲
             ↳ inst reaction
18:17:30,740 Uncalibrated response:
18:17:30,740 Black level = 0.2063 cd/m^2
18:17:30,740 50%   level = 68.38 cd/m^2
18:17:30,740 White level = 287.29 cd/m^2
18:17:30,740 Aprox. gamma = 2.07
18:17:30,740 Contrast ratio = 1393:1
18:17:30,740 White chromaticity coordinates 0.3037, 0.3049
18:17:30,740 White    Correlated Color Temperature = 7356K, DE 2K to locus =  6.5
18:17:30,740 White Correlated Daylight Temperature = 7372K, DE 2K to locus =  9.9
18:17:30,740 White        Visual Color Temperature = 7806K, DE 2K to locus =  6.1
18:17:30,740 White     Visual Daylight Temperature = 8176K, DE 2K to locus =  9.4
18:17:30,740 Effective Video LUT entry depth seems to be 8 bits
```



Temperaturen blieben im Firestrike-Stresstest erstaunlich niedrig mit maximal 65°C CPU und 62°C GPU.
Aus Spaß hier mal ein Firestrike-Durchlauf: Generic VGA video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 5 3500U,LENOVO 20NEA001GE
Als Vergleich ein R5 2500U, allerdings mit DualChannel: AMD Radeon Vega 8 Mobile video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 5 2500U,RR Metapod_RR

Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass der RAM nur mit 2400 MHz läuft, obwohl 2666 verbaut sind. Nach kurzer Recherche stellt sich heraus, dass der RAM-Takt leider fest vom BIOS vorgegeben wird, ohne dass man etwas dran ändern kann.
SSD ist eine WDC SN520 SDAPMUW-256G (M.2 2242).

Das Precision Touchpad ist leider nicht aus Glas und die Tastatur könnte einen für meinen Geschmack etwas knackigeren Druckpunkt haben.

Was ich bei dem Preis überhaupt nicht erwartet habe, war die Verwindungssteifheit des Gehäuses. Bis auf den metallenen Bildschirmdeckel besteht es vollständig aus Kunststoff. Es verbiegt sich nahezu gar nicht und knarzt oder klappert auch nicht.


Edit: Minimal- und Maximalhelligkeit sind 3,5 sowie 287 nits.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (29. August 2019)

*AW: Suche ein neues Notebook + ein Headset/einen KopfhÃ¶hrer fÃ¼r die Uni, zum Testen und fÃ¼r die Technische Schule*

Danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht. Super, dass du die Messungen mit eingebaut hast. Interessante Ergebnisse. Die Maximalhelligkeitswerte hätte ich niedriger geschätzt. 
Ein Messgerät besitze ich leider nicht. 
Mittlerweile habe ich das Budget erhöht um ein bisschen mehr an Display- und Verarbeitungsqualität zu bekommen. Aber generell scheint das E495 für den Preis ja ganz in Ordnung zu sein.


----------



## claster17 (30. August 2019)

*AW: Suche ein neues Notebook + ein Headset/einen Kopfhöhrer für die Uni, zum Testen und für die Technische Schule*

Ich kann dir wirklich empfehlen, nach Laptops mit USB-C-Ladegerät Ausschau zu halten. Dadurch brauchst du kein separates Handyladegerät mehr mitschleppen. Notfalls kannst du auch den Laptop im ausgeschalteten Zustand mit dem Handynetzteil aufladen, wenn dieses 12V ausgeben kann.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (30. August 2019)

*AW: Suche ein neues Notebook + ein Headset/einen Kopfhöhrer für die Uni, zum Testen und für die Technische Schule*

Davon gibt es einige. Auf anderen Seiten gibts noch mehr Auswahl.

Notebooks mit Display-Größe ab 15", Display-Größe bis 15.9", Display-Auflösung ab 1920x1080, CPU-Kerne: 4 (Quad-Core), CPU-Threads ab 8, RAM: ab 8GB, Anschlüsse: USB-C Ladeanschluss Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
akku u n
Das E595 gibts bei Mindfactory für 640€.

Was habt ihr für Laptops? Ein Sammelthread mit einer Auflistung aller im Forum vertretenden Notebooks, TVs usw. wäre ganz nützlich, um  die Beratungsthreads etwas vereinfachen zu können, da man dann einfach in der Liste nach einem passenden Gerät schauen kann.

Ungefähr wie bei hwluxx: Übersicht der gesplitteten Threads Besser wäre eine übersichtliche Liste, sodass man nicht zig Sammelthreads durchsuchen  muss.

Startpost angepasst.

DELL XPS 15 9570 Notebook i7-8750H SSD Full HD GTX1050Ti Windows 10 ++ Cyberport Leider mit nur ausreichendem Akku und 200e über dem Budget.

Lenovo Legion Y540 39,6 cm Gaming Notebook schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
Lenovo Legion Y540-15IRH-81SX00B2GE - Notebookcheck.com Externe Tests
https://www.amazon.de/Lenovo-ThinkP...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B07D17N1KK
https://www.notebookcheck.com/Lenov...tml#h_pricecompare_310524_0347504001567167448
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Dell-Genera...116034&hash=item469c2551b9:g:p2cAAOSwlbZdZRsi hm. SuperPreis, aber irgendwas kann da nicht stimmen.
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Dell-XPS-95...a=1&pg=2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851 Auch eine Möglichkeit aber auch so ein günstiger Preis...

Ach...Das sind Auktionen...

https://www.hardwareschotte.de/hardware/preise/catid_110005/preis_Notebooks?pfpd=189,AMD+Ryzen+5+3500U+(4x+2$011-3$017GHz+%2F+Vega8+%2F+15W),AMD+Ryzen+5+3550H+(4x+2$011-3$017GHz+%2F+Vega8+%2F+35W),AMD+Ryzen+7+3700U+(4x+2$013-4$010GHz+%2F+Vega10+%2F+15W),AMD+Ryzen+7+3750H+(4x+2$013-4$010GHz+%2F+Vega10+%2F+35W),Intel+Core+i7-8706G+(4x+3$011-4$011GHz+%2F+RX+Vega+M+GL+%2F+65W),Intel+Core+i7-8750H+(6x+2$012-4$011GHz+%2F+UHD+630+%2F+45W),Intel+Core+i7-8850H+(6x+2$016-4$013GHz+%2F+UHD+630+%2F+45W),Intel+Core+i7-9700K+(8x+3$016-4$019GHz+%2F+UHD+630+%2F+95W),Intel+Core+i9-8950HK+(6x+2$019-4$018GHz+%2F+UHD+630+%2F+45W),Intel+Core+i9-9900K+(8x+3$016-5$010GHz+%2F+UHD+630+%2F+95W)-_484,R$233.66$239.75$21


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (31. August 2019)

*AW: Suche ein neues Notebook für die Uni, zum Testen und für die Technische Schule*

Update: 

Es ist heute das Dell XPS 15 mit dem i7 8750H (6Core 12 Threads), 8GB RAM und der PC401 NVMe SK hynix SSD (SK Hynix PC401 (M.2, PCIe, NVMe) im Test - Notebooks und Mobiles) geworden.

1. Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist super. Es wackelt nichts, der Rahmen ist stabil und dieTastatur drückt auch nicht durch.

2. Das Keyboard ist super zum schnellschreiben, beleuchtet und alle Tasten sind richtig angeordnet.

3. Das Display wird sehr hell (Ca. 380 nits) und 1080p@15,6 Zoll sind auch ok. Reaktionsschnell ist das Display übrigens auch, zumindest für Office. Spiele habe ich noch nicht getestet.

4. Die verbaute PCIE SSD ist schneller als ich erwartet habe, jedoch sind die 8GB RAM nach ein paar Tabs in Firefox Nightly belegt.

5. Das Wlan Modul ist in Ordnung.

6. Leider ist die Kühlung an der Unterseite....Ja...Die Temperatur liegt dauerhaft bei 60 Grad+

Test Dell XPS 15 9570 (i7, UHD, GTX 1050 Ti Max-Q) Laptop - Notebookcheck.com Tests Meins ist leider nur mit HD Display und 8GB Ram.

Genau das: DELL XPS 15 9570 Notebook i7-8750H SSD Full HD GTX1050Ti Windows 10 ++ Cyberport

Hm das 4k Display musste jetzt nicht unbedingt sein, da das Modell hier ja anscheinend nicht so einen großen Akku hat. Die Akkulaufzeit muss ich aber noch testen.


----------



## claster17 (31. August 2019)

*AW: Suche ein neues Notebook für die Uni, zum Testen und für die Technische Schule*

Da hast du dich aber ziemlich weit von deinen ursprünglichen Anforderungen entfernt.

Hab gehört, dass die XPS gerne mal zu Spulenfiepen neigen.

Auf die Akkulaufzeit bin ich gespannt. Mit den riesigen 97 Wh sollte das Ding eine Weile durchhalten.


----------



## fotoman (31. August 2019)

*AW: Suche ein neues Notebook für die Uni, zum Testen und für die Technische Schule*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> jedoch sind die 8GB RAM nach ein paar Tabs in Firefox Nightly belegt.


Wie schafft man sowas? Vor allen, wenn es nicht schon  vorher am PC offensichtlich war.

Und wenn ich dann diese Anforderung aus dem Ausgangsposting lese:
- VMs mit Virtual Box
dann ist es für ich persönlich unverständlich, wie man einen Laptop für 1400€ mit nur 8 GB Ram kaufen kann. Es ist ja nicht so, als ob Du keinen PC besitzt, mit dem Du die Anforderungen vorher mal testen konntest. Aber klar, auf meinem Surface Pro 2 mit 4 GB Ram kann ich auch eine VM laufen lassen. Dann streicht man halt den Plural aus der Anforderung und freut sich königlich, dass die VM nach dem Schließen aller Hostprozesse bedienbar ist.



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Meins ist leider nur mit HD Display und 8GB Ram.
> ....
> Hm das 4k Display musste jetzt nicht unbedingt sein,


Das passt für mich nicht zusammen. Entweder "leider" oder "musste nicht sein".

Ansonsten aber ein schönes Gerät, bei dem man zur Not Ram und SSD aufrüsten kann und das bei 15,6" ein noch akzeptabeles Gewicht hat.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (31. August 2019)

*AW: Suche ein neues Notebook für die Uni, zum Testen und für die Technische Schule*



claster17 schrieb:


> Da hast du dich aber ziemlich weit von deinen ursprünglichen Anforderungen entfernt.



Ist das jetzt Positiv oder negativ gemeint?
Ich finde, dass das XPS 15 fast alle Kriterien erfüllt.

@fotoman
Eine Linux vm sollte auch mit 4GB Ram laufen. Bzw. man kann den Ram ja auch aufrüsten.

Wegen der Rambelegung: 3 Tabs in Firefox Nightly, ein paar Windows Updates und der Task Manager waren offen.


Beim Windows installieren habe ich gemerkt, dass eine Partition mit Dell, eine mit Windows Recovery Tools oder wie das hieß und eine mit irgendeiner anderen Bezeichnung versehen ist. Können die weg oder sind die wichtig?


----------



## claster17 (31. August 2019)

*AW: Suche ein neues Notebook für die Uni, zum Testen und für die Technische Schule*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass das XPS 15 fast alle Kriterien erfüllt.



Hat mich nur gewundert, dass du das bereits angehobene Budget noch höher ansetzt und nun doch auf Intel setzt, nachdem ich aus dem Eingangspost eine Abneigung gegen Intel herauslese.
Wegen "Netzwerkgeschwindigkeiten/Wlan Tests" habe ich auch angenommen, dass du einen Ethernet-Anschluss wünschst.



> Beim Windows installieren habe ich gemerkt, dass eine Partition mit Dell, eine mit Windows Recovery Tools oder wie das hieß und eine mit irgendeiner anderen Bezeichnung versehen ist. Können die weg oder sind die wichtig?



Die Recovery-Partition enthält häufig all den Müll, den ich normalerweise wieder mühsam per Hand deinstallieren müsste. Daher entferne ich immer sämtliche Partitionen vom Laufwerk, bevor ich selbst ein sauberes Windows neuinstalliere.
Wenn du einen Laptop ohne Betriebssystem kaufst, ist die SSD schließlich auch vollständig blank.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (31. August 2019)

*AW: Suche ein neues Notebook für die Uni, zum Testen und für die Technische Schule*

Weder die Budgeterhöhung noch der Intel waren geplant, allerdings hat AMD leider keinen 6 Kerner für Notebooks im Angebot und da mir im Cyber ,ihr wisst schon welcher Store, die anderen Geräte von der Verarbeitungsqualität und dem Display her nicht gefielen, und außerdem schnell eine Entscheidung her musste, wurde es das XPS 15. Das das Ding keinen LAN Anschluss hat, ist mir erst jetzt so richtig bewusst geworden...Autsch...Naja dann mache ich das ganze auf der Arbeit über WLAN und zu Hause auch. Sollte beides machbar sein. Ansonsten muss ich mir einen Adapter kaufen.

Die 3 Jahre Garantie waren auch ganz gut. Fürs Netzflix kucken ist das Display selbst mit Nachtmodus super geeignet.

Mit dem WLAN Modul hatte ich bisher noch keine merklichen Probleme. Jetzt muss ich nur das dritte Mal Windows 10 hierdrauf installieren...Macht nichts. Dann sind aber wenigstens die anderen Partitionen nicht mit so einem Müll belegt. Erstmal muss ich aber weiter das Display mit Netflix Serien testen...und die Akkulaufzeit.

Letzendlich war es eine schnelle Entscheidung die aus verschiedenen Gründen heute gefällt werden musste. 

Jetzt muss ich noch ein paar Adapter (Thunderbolt auf USB 3, ein Adapter für einen Lan Anschluss, ein Lindy Displayport/HDMI Kabel und der Kopfhöhrer bestellt werden (Der aus dem Hifi Unterforum).

Die Akkulaufzeit ist schonmal ganz ordentlich. 2 Windows Installationen und anderthalb Stunden Netflix und der Akkustand ist immer noch bei 36%.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (1. September 2019)

*AW: Suche ein neues Notebook für die Uni, zum Testen und für die Technische Schule*

Im Moment dreht der Lüfter bei 100%, während die CPU bei fast 3,9 GHz allcore taktet und dabei trotz kühlender Luft von darußen 80-96°C heiß wird....Die 1050ti wir dabei nur 75°C warm. Spiel: Swtor@1080p@hohe Details.

Im Stromsparmodus (beste Akkueffizienz) taktet die Cpu 1Ghz+ niedriger und erreicht dabei 70-80°C unter Last. Und mehr... Vielleicht liegts daran, dass ich jegliche Intel und Dell Kontrollsoftware deeinstalliert habe.


Interessant. Wenn man die CPU mit dem Intel Extreme Tuning Programm auf 25 W abgeriegelt, bleibt die Temperatur unter Last bei unter 50°C und Swtor läuft trotzdem noch ganz in Ordnung bei CPU Taktraten unter 3,1ghz.


----------



## fotoman (2. September 2019)

*AW: Suche ein neues Notebook für die Uni, zum Testen und für die Technische Schule*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass das XPS 15 fast alle Kriterien erfüllt.


Wenn das Kriterium "Preis" so frei ausgelegt wird, dann ja. Es sind immerhin 200-300€ über dem von Dir genannten Limit, plus die Kosten für all die anscheinend nötigen Adapterkabel.



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> @fotoman
> Eine Linux vm sollte auch mit 4GB Ram laufen. Bzw. man kann den Ram ja auch aufrüsten.


Meine Win 2003 Domäne läuft mit 384 MB Ram. Ist halt immer die Frage, was die VM machen soll. Aufrüsten bedeutet wieder Kosten, bei >=200€ über Limit muss das Geld irgendwo her kommen.



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Interessant. Wenn man die CPU mit dem  Intel Extreme Tuning Programm auf 25 W abgeriegelt, bleibt die  Temperatur unter Last bei unter 50°C und Swtor läuft trotzdem noch ganz  in Ordnung bei CPU Taktraten unter 3,1ghz.


Klar, wenn ich meinen  i9-9900k auf 50W (also ebenfalls auf ca. 55% der von Intel angegenen TDP) kastriere, bleibt der auch bei 35°C Zimmertemperatur  kalt. Nur zeigt er mir dann auch bei angeforderter Rechenleistung die  kalte Schulter.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (2. September 2019)

*AW: Suche ein neues Notebook für die Uni, zum Testen und für die Technische Schule*

Ja das Budget ergab sich erst nach der Beobachtung im Laden.

Die VM soll nur die Grundlagen eines Workflows abdecken. Libre Office, Videos schauen, recherchieren usw.

Wenn ich die CPU Package Power nicht begrenze, boostet die Cpu auf über 4,1ghz auf allen Kernen, wird dabei extrem heiß und hat als Kurzzeitpowerlimit 90 Watt eingestellt (für den Turbo). Die generelle Wattbegrenzung liegt bei 56 Watt, was für die Kühlung auch schon zu viel ist.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (5. September 2019)

*AW: Suche ein neues Notebook für die Uni, zum Testen und für die Technische Schule*

Für Spiele ist das Xps 15 eher nicht geeignet. Ein halbstündiger Test in Mad max mit den Presets Hoch, Sehr Hoch und dem benutzerdefiniertem Max Preset ergaben eine durchschnittliche Cpu Package Power von 38 Watt mit Peaks auf 57 Watt. Die CPU Temp lag teilweise bei 100°C trotz höchster Lüfterdrehzahl und offenem Fenster. Wahrscheinlich muss man das Notebook erhöht stellen, mit einem Spalt für die Lüfter. Eigentlich sollte man für den Preis eine niedrigere Temperatur oder zumindest vernünftige TDP Einstellungen erwarten können. Eine Abrieglung der CPU auf 20 Watt löst das Temeraturproblem eher nicht.


----------



## fotoman (5. September 2019)

*AW: Suche ein neues Notebook für die Uni, zum Testen und für die Technische Schule*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Für Spiele ist das Xps 15 eher nicht geeignet.


Das darf man hier bloss nicht zu laut sagen. Der XPS 15 enthält doch eine schnelle CPU und eine recht gute GPU. Also muss er sich per Definition auch dafür sehr gut eignen. So wurde es mir hier jedenfalss noch vor ein paar Wochen vorgehalten.

Es dürfte auch einen physikalischen Grund haben, warum Geräte von Schenker oder MSI, die als Gaming Laptop mit vergleichbarer Ausstattung wie der Dell XPS15 beworben werden, nicht nur 1/2 KG mehr wiegen sondern auch erheblich dicker sind.



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Die CPU Temp lag teilweise bei 100°C trotz höchster Lüfterdrehzahl und offenem Fenster.


Also genau das, was Intel als max. zulässig spezifiziert.



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich muss man das Notebook erhöht stellen, mit einem Spalt für die Lüfter.


Physik lässt sich nunmal nicht aushebeln. Wenn Du dem Gerät kaum Kühlmöglichkeiten gibst, dann kann es auch nicht kühlen. Machst Du die Luftöffnungen bei Deine AMD alle dicht, dann wird er auch heiß.

Es ist halt wieder mal die Frage, was die Kunden wollen. Der eine erwartet, dass er trotz minimalst möglicher Gehäusegröße die max. Leistung der CPU erreichen kann und ist zur passenden Kühlung bereit, wenn dies über sehr lange Zeit benötigt wird. Der andere erwartet, dass das Gerät grundsätzlich kalt und leise bleibt. Allen gemein scheint nur zu sein, dass sie ein dünnes und leichtes Gerät mit max. Rechenleistung haben wollen.



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte man für den Preis eine niedrigere Temperatur oder zumindest vernünftige TDP Einstellungen erwarten können. Eine Abrieglung der CPU auf 20 Watt löst das Temeraturproblem eher nicht.


Wenn schon die Abregelung auf 20W nichts bringt, würde auch die von Intel spezifizierten max. 45W nichts bringen. Damit ist das Gerät für Deine Umgebungsbedingungen und Anwendungen wohl eher suboptimal.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (5. September 2019)

*AW: Suche ein neues Notebook für die Uni, zum Testen und für die Technische Schule*

Hm jetzt habe ich schon Bücher unter die Ecken gelegt und die TDP auf 45 Watt beschränkt und trotzdem geht der Laptop aufgrund von Überhitzung aus. Das sollte ja eigentlich nicht passieren.

Dann probiere ich das jetzt mal mit 25 Watt. Bringt es etwas den ICC Wert zu reduzieren?


Achso...Die Watt Angabe die man verändern kann bezieht sich auf den Boost. Dann reduziere ich diesen auf 25 Watt.

Scheinbar hat der Lüfter jetzt einen Lagerschaden, da sich das Lüftergeräusch merklich verändert hat.

Mit 25 Watt geht der Laptop auch nach einiger Zeit aus....Vielleicht liegts auch daran, dass ich das Netzkabel nicht angeschlossen habe. Unter einem 1400€ Laptop habe ich mir eigentlich ein solides Gerät mit ausreichender Kühlung vorgestellt und nicht eins, das nach ein paar Minuten Mad Max aus geht.


Laut diversen Google Einträgen muss man die Cpu ordentlich Untervolten, damit die Temperatur verbessert wird.

Im Dell Power Manager ist das leider nicht mehr möglich, daher habe ich in diesem Tool die Option "Kühlen" angehakt. Das Intel Extreme Tuning Tool habe ich deinstalliert, allerdings hat das auch nichts gebracht. Vielleicht sollte ich dieses wieder installieren und es mal mit dem Untervolten probieren.

Erstmal Update ich das System mit den Dell Treibern.


So: Spannung auf -0.140 gesetzt und schon sinds nur noch 96°C und weniger (bei bis zu 47 Watt). Jetzt probiere ich mal star wars bf 2017 mit 20 Watt Turbo TDP Limit.

Jetzt stört nur noch das Lagergeräusch des Lüfters. Müsste ich morgen mal im Cyber... Store nachfragen ob das ein Garantiefall ist.

Mit den Werten geht der Laptop zumindest in Star wars bf 2017 nicht aus. Grade ein bisschen Netflix geschaut und danach gespielt. Framerate technisch war das ganze eher nicht so toll aber wenigstens ist das System nicht abgestürzt.


Das konstante Sirren des Lüfters geht mi auf de Nerven....Lagerschaden nach 4 Tagen...Das so etwas bei einem so teuren Gerät vorkommt....
So das Sirren konnte ich durch ein paar Eisntellungen in der Software beheben. Jetz hört man den Lüfter dauerhaft. Scheint allerdings bei vielen Laptops normal zu sein. Ohne Intel xtu geht der Laptop jedenfalls nach einem Bios Update nicht mehr so schnell aus. 70 Watt Peaks gibts aber laut hwinfo immer noch.


----------



## Leob12 (7. September 2019)

*AW: Suche ein neues Notebook für die Uni, zum Testen und für die Technische Schule*

Kann auch bei einem 5000€-Gerät vorkommen. Normalerweise sollte ein Austausch kein Problem sein. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bauschaum7 (7. September 2019)

*AW: Suche ein neues Notebook für die Uni, zum Testen und für die Technische Schule*

Glaub Laptos sind eher was zum Arbeiten ....    Office  , Fotobearbeitung ,traden etc  .      Zum Spielen eher nix  

vorallem saugt der ja den ganzen Staub ein und ruckzuck sind die Lüfter voll  bzw die Kühllamellen zu  .

Glaub zum arbeiten in der Uni  reicht auch ein  500€ Laptop


----------



## Leob12 (7. September 2019)

*AW: Suche ein neues Notebook für die Uni, zum Testen und für die Technische Schule*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Glaub Laptos sind eher was zum Arbeiten ....    Office  , Fotobearbeitung ,traden etc  .      Zum Spielen eher nix
> 
> vorallem saugt der ja den ganzen Staub ein und ruckzuck sind die Lüfter voll  bzw die Kühllamellen zu  .
> 
> Glaub zum arbeiten in der Uni  reicht auch ein  500€ Laptop


Glauben heißt nichts wissen. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (8. September 2019)

*AW: Suche ein neues Notebook für die Uni, zum Testen und für die Technische Schule*

Es gibt auch Leute,die mit einem 500€ Gerät von HP mit r5 2500u, 8GB Ram, günstiger Verarbeitung und günstiger 256GB SSD auskommen. Bzw. dieses sogar nach einem Gehäuseschaden weiterbenutzen. Kommt immer auf die eigenen Ansprüche an...Für mich wäre das TN Panel mit 0 Blickwinkelstabilität allerdings nichts, weshalb es ein Gerät mit vernünftigen Display wurde.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (9. September 2019)

*AW: Suche ein neues Notebook für die Uni, zum Testen und für die Technische Schule*

Dell hat das Lüfterproblem mittlerweile durch ein Update über das auf der Dell Seite verfügbare Update Programm behoben. Der Lüfter läuft jetzt konstant mit geringer Drehzahl und ist bei geringer Umgebungslautstärke leise aber hörbar.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (10. September 2019)

*AW: Suche ein neues Notebook für die Uni, zum Testen und für die Technische Schule*

Hm. Mal schauen ob Chkdsk die Fehler reparieren kann.

Leider nicht. Die Fehlermeldung bleibt nach eine chkdsk C: /f /r Durchlauf dieselbe.


https://support.microsoft.com/de-de...er-tool-to-repair-missing-or-corrupted-system

Hmmm... Das ist aber seltsam. Auf dem System ist doch fast nichts installiert. Die Dell Software habe ich wieder runtergeworfen.

Laut der Logdatei sind das alles Windows Defender und Windows Powershell Fehler.

Problem besteht nach dem Zurücksetzen des Systems weiterhin. Ich starte jetzt die Neuinstallation.

Nach der Neuinstallation scheint das Problem behoben zu sein. Zumindest zeigte der erste sfc /scannow run keinen Fehler an.



Update 12:37:
Der Fehler tritt doch wieder auf.
Windows Updates, Firefox Beta, VLC und den MPC-HC installiert. Als das System frisch war ist der Fehler noch nicht aufgetreten.

In der Log Datei sieht das ganze teilweise so aus: 
2019-09-11 12:37:00, Info                  CSI    0000014b [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:27]'MSFT_MpComputerStatus.cdxml' of Windows-Defender-Management-Powershell, version 10.0.18362.1, arch amd64, nonSxS, pkt {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35} in the store, hash mismatch
2019-09-11 12:37:00, Info                  CSI    0000014d [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:19]'MSFT_MpThreat.cdxml' of Windows-Defender-Management-Powershell, version 10.0.18362.1, arch amd64, nonSxS, pkt {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35} in the store, hash mismatch
2019-09-11 12:37:00, Info                  CSI    0000014f [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:26]'MSFT_MpThreatCatalog.cdxml' of Windows-Defender-Management-Powershell, version 10.0.18362.1, arch amd64, nonSxS, pkt {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35} in the store, hash mismatch
2019-09-11 12:37:00, Info                  CSI    00000151 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:28]'MSFT_MpThreatDetection.cdxml' of Windows-Defender-Management-Powershell, version 10.0.18362.1, arch amd64, nonSxS, pkt {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35} in the store, hash mismatch
2019-09-11 12:37:00, Info                  CSI    00000153 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:23]'MSFT_MpPreference.cdxml' of Windows-Defender-Management-Powershell, version 10.0.18362.1, arch amd64, nonSxS, pkt {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35} in the store, hash mismatch
2019-09-11 12:37:00, Info                  CSI    00000155 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:17]'MSFT_MpScan.cdxml' of Windows-Defender-Management-Powershell, version 10.0.18362.1, arch amd64, nonSxS, pkt {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35} in the store, hash mismatch
2019-09-11 12:37:00, Info                  CSI    00000157 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:20]'MSFT_MpWDOScan.cdxml' of Windows-Defender-Management-Powershell, version 10.0.18362.1, arch amd64, nonSxS, pkt {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35} in the store, hash mismatch
2019-09-11 12:37:00, Info                  CSI    00000159 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:22]'MSFT_MpSignature.cdxml' of Windows-Defender-Management-Powershell, version 10.0.18362.1, arch amd64, nonSxS, pkt {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35} in the store, hash mismatch
2019-09-11 12:37:00, Info                  CSI    0000015b [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:13]'Defender.psd1' of Windows-Defender-Management-Powershell, version 10.0.18362.1, arch amd64, nonSxS, pkt {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35} in the store, hash mismatch
2019-09-11 12:37:00, Info                  CSI    0000015d [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:27]'MSFT_MpComputerStatus.cdxml' of Windows-Defender-Management-Powershell, version 10.0.18362.1, arch amd64, nonSxS, pkt {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35} in the store, hash mismatch
2019-09-11 12:37:00, Info                  CSI    0000015e [SR] This component was referenced by [l:122]'Windows-Defender-Management-Powershell-Group-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.18362.1.19d7e6e595ade1abc2bd0ca651b4908a'
2019-09-11 12:37:00, Info                  CSI    00000160 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:19]'MSFT_MpThreat.cdxml' of Windows-Defender-Management-Powershell, version 10.0.18362.1, arch amd64, nonSxS, pkt {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35} in the store, hash mismatch
2019-09-11 12:37:00, Info                  CSI    00000161 [SR] This component was referenced by [l:122]'Windows-Defender-Management-Powershell-Group-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.18362.1.19d7e6e595ade1abc2bd0ca651b4908a'
2019-09-11 12:37:00, Info                  CSI    00000163 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:26]'MSFT_MpThreatCatalog.cdxml' of Windows-Defender-Management-Powershell, version 10.0.18362.1, arch amd64, nonSxS, pkt {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35} in the store, hash mismatch
2019-09-11 12:37:00, Info                  CSI    00000164 [SR] This component was referenced by [l:122]'Windows-Defender-Management-Powershell-Group-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.18362.1.19d7e6e595ade1abc2bd0ca651b4908a'
2019-09-11 12:37:00, Info                  CSI    00000166 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:28]'MSFT_MpThreatDetection.cdxml' of Windows-Defender-Management-Powershell, version 10.0.18362.1, arch amd64, nonSxS, pkt {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35} in the store, hash mismatch
2019-09-11 12:37:00, Info                  CSI    00000167 [SR] This component was referenced by [l:122]'Windows-Defender-Management-Powershell-Group-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.18362.1.19d7e6e595ade1abc2bd0ca651b4908a'
2019-09-11 12:37:00, Info                  CSI    00000169 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:23]'MSFT_MpPreference.cdxml' of Windows-Defender-Management-Powershell, version 10.0.18362.1, arch amd64, nonSxS, pkt {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35} in the store, hash mismatch
2019-09-11 12:37:00, Info                  CSI    0000016a [SR] This component was referenced by [l:122]'Windows-Defender-Management-Powershell-Group-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.18362.1.19d7e6e595ade1abc2bd0ca651b4908a'
2019-09-11 12:37:00, Info                  CSI    0000016c [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:17]'MSFT_MpScan.cdxml' of Windows-Defender-Management-Powershell, version 10.0.18362.1, arch amd64, nonSxS, pkt {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35} in the store, hash mismatch
2019-09-11 12:37:00, Info                  CSI    0000016d [SR] This component was referenced by [l:122]'Windows-Defender-Management-Powershell-Group-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.18362.1.19d7e6e595ade1abc2bd0ca651b4908a'
2019-09-11 12:37:00, Info                  CSI    0000016f [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:20]'MSFT_MpWDOScan.cdxml' of Windows-Defender-Management-Powershell, version 10.0.18362.1, arch amd64, nonSxS, pkt {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35} in the store, hash mismatch
2019-09-11 12:37:00, Info                  CSI    00000170 [SR] This component was referenced by [l:122]'Windows-Defender-Management-Powershell-Group-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.18362.1.19d7e6e595ade1abc2bd0ca651b4908a'
2019-09-11 12:37:00, Info                  CSI    00000172 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:22]'MSFT_MpSignature.cdxml' of Windows-Defender-Management-Powershell, version 10.0.18362.1, arch amd64, nonSxS, pkt {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35} in the store, hash mismatch
2019-09-11 12:37:00, Info                  CSI    00000173 [SR] This component was referenced by [l:122]'Windows-Defender-Management-Powershell-Group-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.18362.1.19d7e6e595ade1abc2bd0ca651b4908a'
2019-09-11 12:37:00, Info                  CSI    00000175 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:13]'Defender.psd1' of Windows-Defender-Management-Powershell, version 10.0.18362.1, arch amd64, nonSxS, pkt {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35} in the store, hash mismatch
2019-09-11 12:37:00, Info                  CSI    00000176 [SR] This component was referenced by [l:122]'Windows-Defender-Management-Powershell-Group-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.18362.1.19d7e6e595ade1abc2bd0ca651b4908a'
2019-09-11 12:37:00, Info                  CSI    00000179 [SR] Could not reproject corrupted file \??\C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\Modules\Defender\\MSFT_MpComputerStatus.cdxml; source file in store is also corrupted
2019-09-11 12:37:00, Info                  CSI    0000017c [SR] Could not reproject corrupted file \??\C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\Modules\Defender\\MSFT_MpThreat.cdxml; source file in store is also corrupted
2019-09-11 12:37:00, Info                  CSI    0000017f [SR] Could not reproject corrupted file \??\C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\Modules\Defender\\MSFT_MpThreatCatalog.cdxml; source file in store is also corrupted
2019-09-11 12:37:00, Info                  CSI    00000182 [SR] Could not reproject corrupted file \??\C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\Modules\Defender\\MSFT_MpThreatDetection.cdxml; source file in store is also corrupted
2019-09-11 12:37:00, Info                  CSI    00000185 [SR] Could not reproject corrupted file \??\C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\Modules\Defender\\MSFT_MpPreference.cdxml; source file in store is also corrupted
2019-09-11 12:37:00, Info                  CSI    00000188 [SR] Could not reproject corrupted file \??\C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\Modules\Defender\\MSFT_MpScan.cdxml; source file in store is also corrupted
2019-09-11 12:37:00, Info                  CSI    0000018b [SR] Could not reproject corrupted file \??\C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\Modules\Defender\\MSFT_MpWDOScan.cdxml; source file in store is also corrupted
2019-09-11 12:37:00, Info                  CSI    0000018e [SR] Could not reproject corrupted file \??\C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\Modules\Defender\\MSFT_MpSignature.cdxml; source file in store is also corrupted
2019-09-11 12:37:00, Info                  CSI    00000191 [SR] Could not reproject corrupted file \??\C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\Modules\Defender\\Defender.psd1; source file in store is also corrupted

Hm. Nach ein paar weiteren scannow Durchläufen und einer Reparatur durch DISM (DISM hat die fehlerhaften Dateien durch funktionierende Versionen vom Boot Stick ausgetauscht) taucht der Fehler erstmal nicht mehr auf. Werde das mal weiterhin beobachten.

Am Desktop PC taucht derselbe Fehler auf...
Eine Kombination von einem Boot Stick, DISM und sfc /scannow löste das Problem auch am Desktop PC.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (15. September 2019)

*AW: Suche ein neues Notebook für die Uni, zum Testen und für die Technische Schule*

Heute hing das XPS 15 am Sony KD 65X8505C (4K@60hz@8Bit@YCbCr 4:2:0). Nach ein paar Umstellungen am Bild, sah das Ergebnis einfach super aus. Office Arbeiten und Youtube sind mit der Konfiguration super. Die Leistung des 6 Kerners reicht zwar nicht um 8k Videos flüssig abzuspielen aber 4k60fps HDR ist kein Problem. Wenn man das Laptop etwas erhöht stellt, kann man auch das Kühlungsproblem umgehen.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (25. September 2019)

*AW: Suche ein neues Notebook für die Uni, zum Testen und für die Technische Schule*

Nochmal ein paar Infos zur Batterie und zu den Temperaturen:

Heute sank der Ladezustand innerhalb von anderthalb Stunden um 30%, obwohl ich nur eine Powerpoint erstellt habe und ein paar Themen recherchiert habe.

Die Temperaturen sind immer noch viel zu hoch, sodass es erforderlich ist auf Tool wie Throttlestop zurückzugreifen um die Temperaturen und Spannungen auf einem normalen Niveau zu halten.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (29. September 2019)

*AW: Suche ein neues Notebook für die Uni und zum testen*

Update:

Nachdem ich alle Sicherheitsfunktionen im Bios deaktiviert und ein Administrator Passwort gesetzt habe hat mich Bitlocker quasi ausgesperrt. Jetzt brauche ich den Bitlocker Wiederherstellungsschlüssel...Von mir gibts keine Empfehlung mehr für Dell xps Laptops.

Ins Bios kommt man nun auch nicht mehr.

Über das Boot Menü ging jetzt wieder ins Bios...Also einmal die Bios Defaults geladen und jetzt geht's bootet der Rechner wieder.


----------



## fotoman (29. September 2019)

*AW: Suche ein neues Notebook fÃ¼r die Uni und zum testen*

Da darf ich jetzt mal spekulieren, dass Du im UEFI TPM deaktiviert hast, was zumimndest hiernach möglich sein könnte
Access Denied

Tja (wie auch schon auf der DELL Seite steht):
BitLocker-Gegenmassnahmen (Windows 10) | Microsoft Docs

Und da Du nicht beim Booten ins BIOS kommst, wirst Du wohl der Quickboot (oder wie der bei Dell auchb immer heißen mag) im UEFI aktiviert oder die Wartezeit auf 0 Sekunden gestellt haben. Vorher hast Du vermutlich das UEFI immer nur per Windiows aufgerufen. Aber hauptsache, der Laptop bootet in der kürzest möglichen Zeit.

Bei allem, was Du vorher geschrieben hast, hätte ich Dir ja noch zugestimmt. Obwohl sich das für mich teilweise nach einem fehlerhaften Gerät oder fehlerhafter Installation angehört hat.

Wenn Du jetzt aber an allem Unmöglichen gleichzeitig im BIOS herum spielst ohne wenigstens sicher zu sein, dass Du dann ohne OS noch ins BIOS kommst, hört mein Verständnis auf. Das hat weder etwas mit Dell noch mit MS zu tun.

Im Zweifel halt ein Windows-Installationsmedium erstellen, davon booten (falls wenigstens USB-Boot nicht auch noch deaktiviert wurde) und dann darüber zurück ins BIOS. Ob das funktioniert habe ich noch nie getestet, da mein erster Schritt immer ist, beim PC/Laptop/Tablet das BIOS auch ohne OS erreichen zu können. Selbst mein Surface Pro 2 konnte ich so konfigurieren, nachdem ich damals das UEFI über Win 8.1 aufgerufen hatte.

Ach so, falls ich falsch liege und Du bis zur Passworteingabe vom BIOS kommst: die Tastatur mag durchaus auf Englisch und mit unerwartet aktivierten Sondertesten (inkl. Numlock) stehen.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (29. September 2019)

*AW: Suche ein neues Notebook fÃ¼r die Uni und zum testen*

Es geht ja wieder alles. Ich kann den Laptop auch wieder ganz normal hochfahren. Allerdings bringe ich den Laptop morgen zurück und hoffe mal, dass ich den Kaufpreis erstattet bekomme. Solch schlechte Akkulaufzeiten und solch eine schlechte Kühlung würde man höchstens von einem 200€ Gerät erwarten.

Daten gesichert, Alle Programme einzeln deinstalliert, nvme mit h2testw mehrmals überschrieben bzw. Prüfen + Schreiben mehrmals laufen lassen (leider geht das nur für 98% der Platte aber das sollte so auch gehen). Danach habe ich einen neuen Benutzer erstellt, den alten gelöscht und die Datenträgerbereinigung mit allen Punkten laufen lassen. Danach habe ich Windows neu installiert, die nvme mehrmals gelöscht und danach das Bios auf die Factory Settings zurückgesetzt. Danach habe ich 2 mal wipe in Next Boot eingestellt und danach den Laptop, während Cortana bei der Windows Installation das erste mal spricht, ausgeschaltet.

Xps abgegeben und direkt ein pro book und ein e595 zur Ansicht bestellt.

Lenovo ThinkPad E595 20NF001HGE              744,28
HP ProBook 440 G6 5TL18ES#ABD                   629,00

Grade mal live angeschaut. Die Verarbeitung ist bei beiden Geräten super, wobei das Lenovo nochmal ein bisschen stabiler ist.

Anschalten durfte ich die Geräte leider nicht aber das ist verständlich.

Das e 595 hat schmalere Displayränder und ein stabileres Design und eine bessere Displayhalterung. So stabil wie das Dell sind diese nicht, dafür kommt das e595 aber nah an die Stabilitätsstufe des xps.


----------

